# Faline July 2006 to September 10, 2008



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Faline and Dolci’s arrival was heralded by a frantic email from a shelter contact for help. They had been overloaded with animals and it was nearing Christmas. They had made the decision that some of the small domestics were to be euthanized to make room.  The girls were to be euthanized the next day when I said I would take them. The shelter gave them a stay of execution until they finally arrived. 
Faline and Dolci were nervous and unsure 5 month old girls. 








I noticed right away that Faline had a bit of a head tilt, but after careful observation it seemed to be leftover from a previous infection.








She took her time, but she ended up settling down pretty well. I just thought she was soo pretty, but she had her issues. Other rats didn’t like her much, and found her unnatural so they often attacked or beat up on her. But I finally found a group that would accept her and her cagemate…

Friends (Tosca, Faline and Dolci)









Eventually poor Faline, started to develop spinal nerve degeneration…and would sashay around. Soon after this her rude cagemates tried to drive her out, so she went through more new cagemates…until she became too compromised and had developed inguinal tumours as well. Faline lived her final months in a one-level cage with a beloved double decker hammock that she could almost walk into. She loved coming out for cuddles and waddles around the livingroom floor.








or even sleeping in strange propped up positions









She lost weight like they often do. Sadly a tilty who is losing her back end is even more unbalanced then most, but she kept struggling on as best as she could. Last night I came home to her and her head tilt was back with a vengeance. My poor lady was very unhappy so I decided it was time and took her in to be pts this morning. She’s with her Dolci again, who passed in February from PT.

My cuddlebug is gone but I can see her zooming around with her completely strong agile body now…and I bet she’s lovin’ it!


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Aw what a sweetheart. I'm sorry :-(


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP sweet Faline!

I'm sorry for your loss. What a beautiful little girl.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Aw she is to sweet im so sorry she got so sick!
Jess x


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

So sorry that she left but she was very lucky to have found you. You can be proud of yourself.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Hugs to you, from my clan.


----------

